# Wallpaper help



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm trying to get this shot of the headphones to be shown entirely on the home screen of my Nexus 7 but I can't seem to format it properly. What I did first was shrink the width to 720 (with the height changing proportionally) and then I pasted it into a black background of a 720x1280. I loaded it onto my tablet and I only get the headphone partially. I then took the original image and increased the canvas width and filled in with black. I pretty much get the same cropped portion of the headphone. Can anyone help me in what I'm doing wrong?

http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper.php?i=73967

Thanks!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

bronocode said:


> I'm trying to get this shot of the headphones to be shown entirely on the home screen of my Nexus 7 but I can't seem to format it properly. What I did first was shrink the width to 720 (with the height changing proportionally) and then I pasted it into a black background of a 720x1280. I loaded it onto my tablet and I only get the headphone partially. I then took the original image and increased the canvas width and filled in with black. I pretty much get the same cropped portion of the headphone. Can anyone help me in what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> http://wall.alphacod...per.php?i=73967
> 
> Thanks!


Try THIS


----------



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Try THIS


Thank you sir. A little bit of the cord is missing, but I'm okay with that!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Try 10.2 rather than 10.3 (the market version). Sorry, don't have links on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


picky picky









Glad it worked for you


----------

